# Split Level opening walls, raising ceiling, ideas on ascetics?



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

Are you wanting a vault ceiling, a tray ceiling, or both?

I think it would be much cheaper to do a scissor truss retrofit. You will need to get a engineer to design the retro fit. submit it to the city. then the truss company can come in and press in the necessary webs. 

You have three options for truss building.
1. Pressed on metal gussets.(best)
2. nailed on steel gussets.
3. Plywood gussets.

http://pacifictruss.com/post/862

Your options will be limited to the availability and willingness of a truss company to do the job.

I think this would be the best way to do it you may not even need the truss company but you will need to get it engineered.











another way is to do collar ties. this would leave you with less height on your vault but would be much easier.
http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/qa/framing-cathedral-ceiling.aspx


----------

